# lprng pkg install wants to delete kde



## doughy (Mar 22, 2017)

I'm trying to install lprng and when I use the command "pkg install lprng" it wants to remove 232 packages.  I've looked for a way to force an install but have not had any success.  The lprng package is not available in the ports tree and the install from the tarball fails.  Any advice?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 22, 2017)

doughy said:


> The lprng package is not available in the ports tree


That's not possible because packages are build from ports. So there must be a port to be able to create the package.

And indeed, here it is: sysutils/LPRng.

I'm wondering why it want to remove that much packages though, the only reason would be due to a conflicting dependency. But there's very little to conflict. Can you post the output of `pkg install lprng`?


----------



## doughy (Mar 22, 2017)

here is the output from the install of lprng:

```
[root@freebsd /usr/home/doughy]# pkg install lprng
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
Checking integrity... done (2 conflicting)
  - LPRng-3.8.C_3,1 conflicts with cups-2.2.1 on /usr/local/bin/cancel
  - LPRng-3.8.C_3,1 conflicts with cups-2.2.1 on /usr/local/bin/cancel
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
The following 233 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

Installed packages to be REMOVED:
        step-4.14.3_1
        kdelibs-4.14.10_9
        firefox-52.0.1,1
        qt4-gui-4.8.7_1
        libglade2-2.6.4_8
        gtk2-2.24.29_3
        kde-workspace-4.11.21_5
        ImageMagick-6.9.6.4,1
        xscreensaver-5.35
        kcalc-4.14.3
        libkolab-0.6.3_3
        marble-4.14.3
        vlc-qt4-2.2.4_8,4
        kaccessible-4.14.3
        kcm-polkit-kde-0.0.20121008_3
        polkit-kde-0.99.1_3
        polkit-qt-0.112.0
        kdepim-4.14.10_4
        cups-filters-1.11.4
        gtk3-3.18.8_3
        okular-4.14.3_5
        libspectre-0.2.8
        ghostscript9-agpl-base-9.16_5
        cups-2.2.1
        print-manager-4.14.3_2
        qt4-designer-4.8.7
        qt4-webkit-4.8.7
        akonadi-1.13.0_2
        lokalize-4.14.3_2
        kdesdk-4.14.3
        kate-4.14.3_1
        kanagram-4.14.3
        qt4-opengl-4.8.7
        ksudoku-4.14.3
        libkdegames-4.14.3_1
        phonon-4.9.0
        qzeitgeist-0.8.0_2
        qt4-declarative-4.8.7
        qt4-svg-4.8.7
        kde-runtime-4.14.3_5
        kdeplasma-addons-4.14.3_2
        kopete-4.14.3_4
        qimageblitz-0.0.6_2
 kolourpaint-4.14.3
        kdegraphics-4.14.3
        kdegraphics-thumbnailers-4.14.3
        libkdcraw-4.14.3_4
        qt4-imageformats-4.8.7
        py27-qt4-gui-4.11.4,1
        qscintilla2-2.9.1,1
        py27-qt4-phonon-4.11.4
        py27-qt4-core-4.11.4,1
        py27-pykde4-4.14.3_3
        py27-qt4-script-4.11.4,1
        py27-qt4-svg-4.11.4,1
        py27-qt4-network-4.11.4,1
        py27-qt4-webkit-4.11.4
        kdepim-runtime-4.14.10_2
        kdepimlibs-4.14.10_7
        kget-4.14.3_4
        nepomuk-core-4.14.3_8
        juk-4.14.3
        kdemultimedia-4.14.3
        kdemultimedia-ffmpegthumbs-4.14.3_2
        libkscreen-1.0.5_2
        libkfbapi-1.0_4
        qt4-qdbusviewer-4.8.7
        qt4-help-4.8.7
        poxml-4.14.3
        kajongg-4.14.3_1
        kdegames-4.14.3
        kmahjongg-4.14.3
        libkmahjongg-4.14.3_1
        kshisen-4.14.3
        kio-audiocd-4.14.3_1
        libkcompactdisc-4.14.3_2
        rocs-4.14.3_3
        grantlee-0.5.1_1
        qt4-scripttools-4.8.7
        okteta-4.14.3_1
        kdesdk-kioslaves-4.14.3
        kdeedu-4.14.3
        parley-4.14.3
        libkdeedu-4.14.3_1
        kwordquiz-4.14.3
        khangman-4.14.3
        kalgebra-4.14.3
        analitza-4.14.3_1
        cantor-4.14.3_3
        kmplot-4.14.3
        blinken-4.14.3
        kturtle-4.14.3
        kig-4.14.3_2
        avogadro-1.1.1_5
        kalzium-4.14.3_1
        kstars-4.14.3_2
        kamera-4.14.3
 qt4-qt3support-4.8.7
        kde-dev-utils-4.14.3_1
        qt4-assistant-4.8.7
        ktux-4.14.3
        kdetoys-4.14.3
        kteatime-4.14.3
        amor-4.14.3
        kde-4.14.3
        kdenetwork-4.14.3
        zeroconf-ioslave-4.14.3
        krfb-4.14.3
        telepathy-qt4-0.9.7_1
        krdc-4.14.3_2
        kdenetwork-strigi-analyzers-4.14.3_2
        kfilemetadata-4.14.3_8
        kdegraphics-mobipocket-4.14.3_1
        poppler-qt4-0.46.0
        baloo-4.14.3_2
        kde-baseapps-4.14.3_1
        kdewebdev-4.14.3_3
        prison-1.1.1
        libdmtx-0.7.4_8
        libkonq-4.14.3_1
        dolphin-plugins-4.14.3
        ark-4.14.3_1
        kdeutils-4.14.3
        ktimer-4.14.3
        kwalletmanager-4.14.3
        superkaramba-4.14.3_1
        kremotecontrol-4.14.3
        kdf-4.14.3
        kgpg-4.14.3
        sweeper-4.14.3
        filelight-4.14.3
        kfloppy-4.14.3
        kcharselect-4.14.3
        gwenview-4.14.3_1
        kactivities-4.13.3_1
        kactivitymanagerd-4.13.3
        libkipi-4.14.3_1
        ksnapshot-4.14.3
        konsole-4.14.3
        baloo-widgets-4.14.3_1
        libkexiv2-4.14.3_2
        kdeartwork-4.14.3
        phonon-vlc-0.9.0
        libdbusmenu-qt-0.9.3.160420160218_1
        kde-wallpapers-4.14.3
        kde-base-artwork-4.14.3
        kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer-4.14.3
        kdesdk-strigi-analyzers-4.14.3
        kdenetwork-filesharing-4.14.3
        kdeadmin-4.14.3
        kcron-4.14.3
 ksquares-4.14.3
        kblackbox-4.14.3
        ksnakeduel-4.14.3
        granatier-4.14.3
        kfourinline-4.14.3
        kblocks-4.14.3
        kspaceduel-4.14.3
        klines-4.14.3
        kmines-4.14.3
        kiriki-4.14.3
        lskat-4.14.3
        kbounce-4.14.3
        kollision-4.14.3
        knavalbattle-4.14.3
        kgoldrunner-4.14.3
        libkgapi-2.2.0_1
        kmix-4.14.3
        dragon-player-4.14.3
        nepomuk-widgets-4.14.3_2
        libktorrent-1.3.1_10
        py27-qt4-declarative-4.11.4
        py27-qt4-designer-4.11.4,1
        qwt5-5.2.3
        py27-qt4-opengl-4.11.4,1
        py27-qt4-sql-4.11.4,1
        py27-qt4-xml-4.11.4,1
        kate-plugin-pate-4.14.3
        qt4-inputmethods-4.8.7
        qt4-iconengines-4.8.7
        kdegraphics-svgpart-4.14.3
        ksaneplugin-4.14.3
        libksane-4.14.3_1
        kcolorchooser-4.14.3
        kruler-4.14.3
        kgamma-4.14.3
        kapptemplate-4.14.3
        cervisia-4.14.3
        kompare-4.14.3_1
        libkomparediff2-4.14.3_1
        kde-dev-scripts-4.14.3
        umbrello-4.14.3_2
        kdesdk-thumbnailers-4.14.3
        kcachegrind-4.14.3
        ghostscript9-agpl-x11-9.16_2
        magicfilter-2.3.h_8

New packages to be INSTALLED:
        LPRng: 3.8.C_3,1

Number of packages to be removed: 232
Number of packages to be installed: 1

The operation will free 1 GiB.
Proceed with this action? [y/N]: n
```

It looks like the conflict is with cups.  I tried to remove cups and it wants to uninstall all the packages listed above


----------



## SirDice (Mar 22, 2017)

doughy said:


> It looks like the conflict is with cups.


Yep.



> I tried to remove cups and it wants to uninstall all the packages listed above


That's what's causing KDE to be removed because KDE depends on CUPS. You could try building KDE (or at least the affected packages) and disable CUPS there. That would allow LPRng and KDE to be installed together.


----------



## doughy (Mar 22, 2017)

How would I build kde without cups?  Is there no way to force a package to install?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 23, 2017)

Package dependencies are "set in stone" and cannot be changed once a package has been created. If you want to deviate from the defaults you'll have to build from ports or create your own packages.


----------



## doughy (Mar 23, 2017)

I managed to get printing to work with just lpd and not lprng.

I've been away from FreeBSD for a while but remember you used to be able to install packages from the ftp server and install them with the pkg_add command.  Has this completely disappeared?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 23, 2017)

doughy said:


> I've been away from FreeBSD for a while but remember you used to be able to install packages from the ftp server and install them with the pkg_add command. Has this completely disappeared?


Yes, it's been replaced with pkg(8).


----------



## Oko (Mar 25, 2017)

doughy said:


> I'm trying to install lprng and when I use the command "pkg install lprng" it wants to remove 232 packages.  I've looked for a way to force an install but have not had any success.  The lprng package is not available in the ports tree and the install from the tarball fails.  Any advice?


Why do you need to use an alternative queuing system? What problem are you trying to solve? FreeBSD comes with LPR which is completely sufficient for home users. Corporate/large users which need very complicated printer policies will probably use CUPS. LPRNG (LPR next generation) is  abandonware which is difficult to integrate with printing filters and non-PostScript printer drivers (the second one could be considered feature in my book). It is reasonably good for creating complicated printer policies (think of a university with thousands printers and couple thousand users with different printing quotas). However it only speaks legacy LPR network printing protocol which is unable to pool the devices status (level of toner, drum, etc). CUPS speaks IPP which should be goto network printing protocol for large corporate users. LPRNG was a really cool thing in late 80s and early 90s of last century when almost all universities used it (on Solaris of course). Its development stoped circa 2005.


----------

